# Cracking & Creeking joints



## crittertipper (Nov 22, 2010)

Just got back from my first pack trip with my boys yesterday (not extream), I went out to check on them tonight and noticed cracking & creeking in the knee joints when I lifted the front legs on one of the boys (Ricky Bobby). I am new to goat packing and assume this is not normal. Can anyone help?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

It is totally normal for the front knees of a goat to crack and pop.


----------



## crittertipper (Nov 22, 2010)

Rex,
Thanks for the reply, I was looking at the amount of views and seeing no replys while thinking no one wants to break the bad news to me. Ricky Bobby will get back to work now.

A.D.


----------

